# Forum Argomenti di discussione Manovre fiscali, legge stabilità e Finanziarie  Contratto Di Locazione

## LORENZ67

Ho un paio di quesiti: 
al 1° giugno decorre l'annualità del contratto di affitto di cappannone industriale che, fino al 31-05-2007 è di euro 800,00 (senza applicazione IVA perchè da privati) mensile. 
Dal primo giugno quanto dovrò pagare con aumento Istat (rif. mese aprile)? 
Inoltre - avendo acquistato altro fabbricato - dovremmo dare la disdetta entro il 30-06-2007 per uscire entro il 31-12-2007 (disdetta entro 6 mesi con raccomandata AR): poichè entro il 30 giugno devo pagare imposta di registro del nuovo anno 2007-2008 posso pagare dal 1° giugno sino al 31-12-2007 visto che usciremo a quella data? ho delle penalità da pagare ? quali e quanto? 
Spero di avere un aiutino. 
Ciao

----------


## Speedy

> Ho un paio di quesiti:
> al 1° giugno decorre l'annualità del contratto di affitto di cappannone industriale che, fino al 31-05-2007 è di euro 800,00 (senza applicazione IVA perchè da privati) mensile.
> Dal primo giugno quanto dovrò pagare con aumento Istat (rif. mese aprile)?
> Inoltre - avendo acquistato altro fabbricato - dovremmo dare la disdetta entro il 30-06-2007 per uscire entro il 31-12-2007 (disdetta entro 6 mesi con raccomandata AR): poichè entro il 30 giugno devo pagare imposta di registro del nuovo anno 2007-2008 posso pagare dal 1° giugno sino al 31-12-2007 visto che usciremo a quella data? ho delle penalità da pagare ? quali e quanto?
> Spero di avere un aiutino.
> Ciao

  Domanda 1)  800x12 = 9.600 + istat 1,05% = 10.080 l'anno
Domanda 2)  Se è prevista l'anticipata cessazione al 31.12 si può comunicare la cessazione (67 euro unatantum) e pagare l'imposta di registro dall'1.6 al 31.12 (10.080 x 7 : 12 = 5.880 per 2% imposta registro cioè 118)
Ciao

----------


## LORENZ67

Molte molte grazie - mi hai aiutato tantissimo. 
Ciao :Wink:

----------


## LORENZ67

Per Speedy:
scusa ma non mi tornano i conti: 9600,00 + 1,05% = 9.700,80 
sbaglio io o bisogna rifare il calcolo? 
Grazie Speedy gonzales.

----------


## Speedy

> Per Speedy:
> scusa ma non mi tornano i conti: 9600,00 + 1,05% = 9.700,80
> sbaglio io o bisogna rifare il calcolo?
> Grazie Speedy gonzales.

  Ti piace il mio nickname ? :Smile:  
Allora:
9.600,00 x 0,0105 = 100,80
9.600,00 + 100,80 = 9.700,80
Ciao

----------


## LORENZ67

> Ti piace il mio nickname ? 
> Allora:
> 9.600,00 x 0,0105 = 100,80
> 9.600,00 + 100,80 = 9.700,80
> Ciao

  Bellino Speedy; 
Allora a risposta veloce un'altra domandina veloce: 
Il contratto che dovrò disdire mi dice che posso dare disdetta dopo 3 anni di locazione (sempre entro 6 mesi).
Il mio problema è questo: io sono qui in affitto dal 15-4-2000 ma prima il contratto era stato stipulato con un privato che poi è deceduto e sono subentrati gli eredi. Tali eredi hanno voluto rifare il contratto ed il nuovo contratto partiva dal 1° giugno 2006: secondo te io adesso devo aspettare altri due anni (o pagare altri 2 anni) prima di poter dare disdetta? io effettivamente sono qui da più di tre anni. 
Inoltre adesso avendo fatto il contratto con gli eredi devo mandare una lettera di disdetta una ad ogni erede? 
Vediamo quanto sei speedy..... 
by bye

----------


## Speedy

> Bellino Speedy; 
> Allora a risposta veloce un'altra domandina veloce:
> Il contratto che dovrò disdire mi dice che posso dare disdetta dopo 3 anni di locazione (sempre entro 6 mesi).
> Il mio problema è questo: io sono qui in affitto dal 15-4-2000 ma prima il contratto era stato stipulato con un privato che poi è deceduto e sono subentrati gli eredi. Tali eredi hanno voluto rifare il contratto ed il nuovo contratto partiva dal 1° giugno 2006: secondo te io adesso devo aspettare altri due anni (o pagare altri 2 anni) prima di poter dare disdetta? io effettivamente sono qui da più di tre anni.
> Inoltre adesso avendo fatto il contratto con gli eredi devo mandare una lettera di disdetta una ad ogni erede?
> Vediamo quanto sei speedy.....
> by bye

  Se è stato stipulato un nuovo contratto, valgono le clausole in esso stipulate per cui, se è prevista la disdetta anticipata solo dopo tre anni, devi attendere fino al 31.5.2009.
Qualsiasi comunicazione del conduttore al locatore va indirizzata a chi ha stipulato il contratto per cui, se i locatori sono tre, la comunicazione va inviata a tutti e tre.
Abbastanza speedy ?
Ciao

----------


## LORENZ67

azzz ma non esiste un escamotage O come ca    si scrive? 
Bravo, abbastanza speedy.

----------

